# Charles and Howard, completed.



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Finished my pumpkin sentinels, here's a photo and a short clip. They're going out to stand guard at the entryway to Haunted Homestead tomorrow. Time to start setting up, the neighborhood kids are bugging me to get going.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! Those are incredible! Love 'em a lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With creatures like these guarding the entry to your haunt, I think you're going to have a lot of candy left over because folks are either going to be too scared to pass them or they're going to be running around the neighborhood grabbing their friends and saying "Come look at these cool skeleton pumpkin thingies!"

They're a stunning pair, just gorgeous in their creepiness.


----------



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done not sure if the kids in my neighborhood would even get close!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. Those are great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Creepy awesome ! Love em


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Dyno, you really did an outstanding job on those two. I am impressed. They look very ominous and creepy. Love 'em.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I adore the proportions on those - that is the scariest part for me - well, those wicked smiles actually win for scariest, or then theres the..... Yeah, I like those alot, LMAO.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow if they were just pirates I might want to steal them LOL Great job on these..very creepy


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Wonderful!!! Bravo!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Cool. Nice adaptation of the sentinels. I like the lanterns!


----------

